# Fishing journal anyone



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I thought I posted this here before but can't find it now. Curious how you guys keep your fishing logs/journals. Is it all between the ears? Pen and paper? Or electronic? If you have any experience with a particular iPhone app I am wondering how that worked for you. I have never kept a log before but will start soon.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've never kept a fishing journal but always wished I had.
In the past I have kept a duck hunting journal in a spiral notebook. Nothing detailed-- dates,times,weather conditions, locations.
I certainly enjoy looking back at past hunts and the journal helps bring back lost memories.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I too have never kept a journal. I guess fishing the same waters so often over the number of years that I have been on them, I have become fairly knowledgeable of the entomology and what to expect hatch wise during the times I visit. The larger and more colorful fish that I get to hand I typically take pictures of but certainly a log would help to remember some of the nice ones that got away without getting a chance to take a picture.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

wannabflyguy said:


> I thought I posted this here before but can't find it now. Curious how you guys keep your fishing logs/journals. Is it all between the ears? Pen and paper? Or electronic? If you have any experience with a particular iPhone app I am wondering how that worked for you. I have never kept a log before but will start soon.


I just started keeping a journal of my outings. Wish I had started a few years ago. It's a Microsoft Word document. I also started a fishing blog on Google Blogspot.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I started making drawings in a notebook of slot locations in the holes I've came across this summer. With the water being so low you can really analyze the drop offs and were they begin and end. Before I kind of just seen certain hot spots as big holes but getting up next to them in low clear water tells a different story.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I intend to do it every year but never actually do.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I've found no better source for journalizing fishing outings than my entires on my OGF account. You can place the date and all the details you wish. Also you get good feed back from members. You can go back years all the way back to your 1st post (I've done this many times) to see what worked the same time in different years and compare conditions from then till now. It is a powerful tool if used in this manner. Also, you need not use a new thread to accomplish... ur OGF account has a blog option you can use to log fishing details as well.


----------

